# New Space Marine Kit Rumour.



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Looks like we've got a couple more character options on the way for Space Marines.



Stickmonkey said:


> Another interesting rumor that I got back was a new SM kit has been started...similar to the sm captain plastic kit, a SM librarian/chaplain character box. This makes a lot of sense as the existing line of generic librarians/chaplains fail to encompass many of the wargear options in the marine codexes. I see this as a very real possibility, but its a very raw rumor, so it could be a long ways off yet. And instead of a 10 metal blister they can sell a 15-20 box of plastic.


----------



## Thoughtweaver (Sep 13, 2010)

Hmmm...that sounds good, as some of the current librarians I actually have issues with. Heck, I'm still using the 2ed Tigurius figure for my Ultramarines librarian.  Besides, plastic is so much easier to modify for my personal chapter of marines than those metal things.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

I would buy two. One to replace my existing metal Libby, and one for a Chaplin. Would be great if it comes with Jump Packs too.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I believe a plastic space marine librarian is in the bag and has been for awhile, as well as a new predator sprue, a ******** and ****** 

no idea about a chaplain though.

DON'T PANIC non SM players, this does not mean a new SM codex is around the corner!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Sweet, maybe i can use it to make an awesome Wolf Priest!


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

And here was me hoping for a new terminator captain


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Finally. They'd better be detailed and have leg decorations.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I think that these are possible preparations for next marine codex in 2012. (assuming 6th ed is released during 2012 summer.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Man, I hope they're realesed before 2012. I'd rather see them sometime sooner, like maybe tommorrow.

Or Monday 

No thats great news, I would hope they would have them out sometime by holiday season. That would make my month.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I think that these are possible preparations for next marine codex in 2012. (assuming 6th ed is released during 2012 summer.


yep, it's just being banked for (or after) the next SM codex in a few years time


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

They could, if they were smart, a release generic Chaplain/Librarian kit with either the next DA or BT codex. It wouldn't be without precedence either, both the Assault Terminator box set and all of the current metal Chaplains were released alongside the current BT codex and its chapter specific box sets, and the current DA codex saw the release plastic Devastators and the current Librarian miniatures. I was actually surprised when SW and BA didn't have any generic marine kits alongside their respective releases.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

tu_shan82 said:


> They could, if they were smart, a release generic Chaplain/Librarian kit with either the next DA or BT codex. It wouldn't be without precedence either, both the Assault Terminator box set and all of the current metal Chaplains were released alongside the current BT codex and its chapter specific box sets, and the current DA codex saw the release plastic Devastators and the current Librarian miniatures. I was actually surprised when SW and BA didn't have any generic marine kits alongside their respective releases.


I was kinda expecting a terminator command box with the space wolves to tie in with the wolf guard, but never happened.
In all honesty GW could put any space marine kit out in plastic and it would sell like hot cakes, i was pretty shocked they let FW release the armour variants, they should have put them out in plastic they would cleaned up.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

This has to be one of my favourite rumours and I hope the box is released soon. In truth I wish they would go plastic all the way. This would allow for more diversity & creativity by gamers. Why couldn't they for instance just scrap all the individual figures and just produce command boxes. These could allow you to build all the key ranks. Using the SW's purely for example. Why couldn't they produce a command box that you could make Logan, Ragnar, Ulrik & Njal from. I would have much preferred this option to buying the seperate metal ones.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm fine with the current Terminator Chaplain...probably my favorite model in 40k. The only Librarian model I like is the Terminator Libby, and since I use Terminator armor every chance I get...I'm not all that excited for this, if it's true.


----------



## CoachMcGuirk (Jan 15, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> yep, it's just being banked for (or after) the next SM codex in a few years time


Let's hope that's the BT codex I've been dying for. I can suffer along with 4th ed. costs for the time being, but it's getting kind of old.

Of course they'll probably do something out of left field and nuke the Champion's Vows....


----------



## TimberWolfA (Jan 12, 2010)

I want to get my hands on a plastic right handed Power Fist that isn't pointing to right field.


----------



## BHound1981 (Feb 25, 2010)

TimberWolfA said:


> I want to get my hands on a plastic right handed Power Fist that isn't pointing to right field.


Oh those modelers love to make marines point!


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Something is very very wrong here - is this the first SM rumours thread for 5 years not to be filled with people saying "Screw Mehreens, I want Dark Eldar!"??

Edit: Actually on topic - yeah, more plastic multi-option characters (for any of the armies) can only be a good thing


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

EmbraCraig said:


> Something is very very wrong here - is this the first SM rumours thread for 5 years not to be filled with people saying "Screw Mehreens, I want Dark Eldar!"??


screw MAHREENS........nothing to do with dark eldar, just screw marines


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

They have too much plastic in their army. Sisters, grey knights and Eldar strike out to me as armies that are mostly pewter and need plasticating before this.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

TimberWolfA said:


> I want to get my hands on a plastic right handed Power Fist that isn't pointing to right field.


There is a right handed PF in the Death Company kit. Shave off the blood drop below the winged skull and it works quite well, expecially once the shoulder pad is put over it. You have to shave the shoulder bit down from memory to let the shoulder pad sit properly. I made a pretty mean looking SW with double PF's this way.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I just found another right handed power fist that is not pointing on the marine commander sprue. There may be one in the command squad box as well. Need to check this though.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I just found another right handed power fist that is not pointing on the marine commander sprue. There may be one in the command squad box as well. Need to check this though.


To my knowledge the only right handed PF's are the ones in the Assault Squad, Death Company & Sanguinary Guards kits.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I just found another right handed power fist that is not pointing on the marine commander sprue. There may be one in the command squad box as well. Need to check this though.


I think you need to go check again, as you're mistaking your left for your right here mate. Easy enough to do, so we all forgive you, lol.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

My mistake.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Sounds good to me.

I really like the SM commander box - plenty of scope for originality without massive amounts of work, plus you get some nice bits for your bits box.

I'd quite happily buy a libby box, a chaplain box, a techmarine(master of the forge) and terminator commander box.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

forgeworld have just released a nice right hand powerfist in an upgrade kit, im sure some bits company has placed an order for them and will have them at some point next week....


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Why don't they just release the Templars along with the Grey Knights, as they have a lot in common?

And i would like to see any SM box, just as it is cool. AND, if there should be Ultramarines icons, there should be for every important chapter. I would have preferred a librarian and chaplain box, or some termie commander. With Grey Knights options, as the knight brother i am.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

errm, grey knights and BT are totally different. GK are an army made up of a lot of psykers. BT despise psykers. the only thing thay have in common is that some of them have similar helmets.


----------

